# Grande Prairie D&D



## errand (Aug 22, 2006)

I have recently moved to Grande Prairie, Alberta and am looking to hooking up with a new group.  I have played D&D, M&M and D&D minis.  I am a quick study for other RPGs as well. 
I always bring Mountain Dew Energy ( I am not above bribery     )
please email me at mikeerrand@hotmail.com


----------

